# Bits stick in chuck



## StuckChuck (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi all;

I have an ELU 3339 router (A Europen version of the DeWalt I believe). The trouble that I have with it is that the router bits become stuck in the chuck. I am at wits end trying to figure out just how to get the bits out. I end up having to pry them out.

There are no burrs on the shafts, it even happens with new bits. The nut on the chuck can be unscrewed totally, leaving it to spin loosely between the cutting edge and the chuck itself (NOT with the router on).

Any assistance with this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out this and see if any of the ideas here might work:http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=630

If this doesn't help let us know and maybe we can get some other posts on something else to try.......

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

StuckChuck said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I have an ELU 3339 router (A Europen version of the DeWalt I believe). The trouble that I have with it is that the router bits become stuck in the chuck. I am at wits end trying to figure out just how to get the bits out. I end up having to pry them out.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a photo of the chuck and nut?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

StuckChuck said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I have an ELU 3339 router (A Europen version of the DeWalt I believe). The trouble that I have with it is that the router bits become stuck in the chuck. I am at wits end trying to figure out just how to get the bits out. I end up having to pry them out.
> 
> ...


 I had another thought....... I don't know how the euro type routers are, but could it it be that the chuck is a 12 mm and you have 1/2" bits?..... Like I said it is just another thought.......

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I think we should take this opportunity to discuss all of the options, like I think this router collet has a spring clip in the cap nut and the procedure is to snap the collet into the cap nut first then tighten it into the collet base. If you seat the collet into the collet base and then tighten the capnut in place you will damage the collet. 

Another feature is that this collet tightens the router bits in place easily but has two lock positions and needs to be untightened on the first lock position then hand loosened for about three turns and untighten with the wrench once again. This collet ensures that the router bits will never come loose by accident. I would like to see the collet from different views to see if this is the case.

Is all your router bits sticking in the router or just a few? Just a few then: Some router bit have shafts that are not to spec. This should be checked...big, smaller, rust, bent, oval not round and other non spec issues.

The router bits have not spun within the collet, which will make the collet bigger and not as effective. But we are having trouble loosening the router bit not holding them in, right?

Just my thoughts on the possible problems,


----------



## StuckChuck (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Guys I have taken some photos of the chuck, but, being a newbie to these forums, I haven't figured out how to attach the jpegs yet. The router is made by black and decker, and sold here in Canada, I bought it about 5 or so years ago. All of my bits stick in the chuck. I have tried keeping the bits up from the bottom of the chuck, I've tried to put the bits to the bottom of the chuck, they always stick. I've tried torquing the bits down excessively as well as too loosely. Something I haven't tried again. I wasn't comfortable in the too loose idea. I even tried lubricating the outside of the collet. In order to get the bits out, I have to use a piece of hardwood, and rap the router bit from below the base plate.
This happens whether or not I use the router in the table or freehand. So I know that it's not dependant on the use of the router.

Hey I just figured out how to attach the jpegs. I have the router as whole, the chuck and collet in and out of the router.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a couple of questions.
1) Has this router always had the problem or has it just started?
2) When you first put a bit in does it go in easy... just slides in?
3) If you put the bit all the way in can you just pull it back out if you have not tightened anything?
4) If you hand tighten the nut then loose does the bit slip back out?
5) When the bit is stuck, if you loosen the nut and tap it out does the bit come out or does the bit and collet? If it is the bit and collet how hard is to get the bit off the collet?
6) In the picture I see something but I'm not sure what it is... see attached?

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

This router has has two lock positions on the collet. 

Try this procedure: When taking the router bits out you loosen the collet nut with the wrench until spins freely then turn it approx. 3 turns until it gets tight again. Then use the wrench again to loosen the collet nut a second time. Your router bits should come free after the second time you untighten the collet nut. 

Remember the collet needs to be assembled to the collet nut before placing it in the armature shaft.

Rick


----------



## StuckChuck (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys are correct, there are two locking positions in the collet.

After reading your reply, I tried the loosening and tightening of the bit. To no avail. However, when you said that the collet nut was one with the collet, I noticed that the collet seemed to be sunken (not flush with the top of the nut). I could not hand force the collet flush with the nut. So I chucked the pieces together. By tightening the collet nut, the collet became flush with the top of the nut. I chucked up both half inch as well as quarter inch bits and this has resolved my problem. It is so nice to have the bits that remove without a block of wood and a hammer.

Thanks all to those that replied, this is a great forum!

Stuck Chuck




BobandRick said:


> This router has has two lock positions on the collet.
> 
> Try this procedure: When taking the router bits out you loosen the collet nut with the wrench until spins freely then turn it approx. 3 turns until it gets tight again. Then use the wrench again to loosen the collet nut a second time. Your router bits should come free after the second time you untighten the collet nut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Milton (Jan 14, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Black & Decker router and had to pry the bits out of the collet. It was only when I broke the collet and replaced it with a new one that the problem went away. I suffered through this problem for a lot of years and then found an easy solution by accident. Hope this may help.
Ron


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

i have the same router
the router was made in the USA
you need a new collet and nut also
r u using 1/2" shank bits
as i can give u the part numbers


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

my model 3339 Elu 3 hp router was made in the United States
however the manual was printed in Switzerland
i have the operating manual and parts manual
i am quoting the operating manual
"your router has a unique locking system for retaining the bit. When removing a bit, the collect nut must be loosened with the wrench. The collet nut will turn approximately 3/4 of a turn and then will become tight again. At this point the bit can't be removed. Using the same procedure, loosen the nut a 2nd time. This lifts the collet and makes it very easy to remove the bit."

part no for the collet 1/2" 761253-00
part no for the nut 942901-00
you must insert collet into nut (if it doesn't snap in place, time to change)
before inserting shank of router bit
hope this helps
i could copy info and send if u wish


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gary

Welcome to the group. The thread you are responding to is 5yrs old.

Cheers

Peter


----------

